# Your chocolate preferences!



## Retsu (Dec 15, 2008)

Dark > Milk > White for me. You?


----------



## Flora (Dec 15, 2008)

White is my absolute favorite.

Dark and Milk are totally equal for me.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 15, 2008)

Dark > Milk > so much darker than the first one that it doesn't taste as good > white


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 15, 2008)

Milk above all. Dark and White... I think tie for second. Actually, maybe Dark is slightly too bitter... >_< I dunno.

On the subject, peanut butter Kit Kat Chunkies are the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Espeon (Dec 15, 2008)

Milk > Dark (depending on the ammount of "darkness") > White.

White is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 15, 2008)

White chocolate makes me feel sick. I love milk and dark chocolate


----------



## Valor (Dec 15, 2008)

I hate dark chocolate.

White chocolate is good, especially melted. Milk is the god of sweets.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 15, 2008)

White>Milk>Dark

What's with all the white hate D:


----------



## Flora (Dec 15, 2008)

^ I know!

White chocolate's all sweet and yummy~


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 15, 2008)

Milk > Dark > White

If only because white chocolate makes me sick. D: It's vile.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 15, 2008)

Dark > All. Milk is good and white is okay.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 15, 2008)

Dark>White>Milk


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 15, 2008)

Milk > white > dark

I hate dark chocolate, probably because when I was little I tried to eat baking chocolate.  Ew.  ; ;


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 15, 2008)

Dark > Milk > White 

Used to be Milk > Dark > White.


----------



## see ya (Dec 15, 2008)

Love them all, but Dark>Milk>White


----------



## see ya (Dec 15, 2008)

Love them all, but Dark>Milk>White


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 16, 2008)

Milk/White/Dark for me.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 16, 2008)

Milk > White > Dark 

c:


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 16, 2008)

Milk>White>Dark.


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 16, 2008)

I hardly eat them, all 3 make me feel sick.

But dark tastes nices, then milk, but white is just too sickly sweet.


----------



## Jetx (Dec 16, 2008)

I was wondering where all my fellow milk>white>dark people were then. I love all three though.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 16, 2008)

White-Milk-Dark for me.


----------



## Ramsie (Dec 16, 2008)

I love choclate. They are all good to me, but Milk/White/Dark. Generally the only dark choclate I get is sugar free.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 16, 2008)

like most people, milk > white > dark


----------



## Jolty (Dec 16, 2008)

like most people, milk > white > dark


----------



## shiny jiggly (Dec 16, 2008)

I LOOOOOVE CHOCOLATE!
Milk > Dark > White
Dark is nice, but not quite as good as milk. White is just a tad too sweet for my tastes. Plus, it isn't even an a "real chocolate".
I found that out in a book. It isn't chocolate because it doesn't have the special ingredient that makes it chocolate. I forgot what it was. I think it could of been chocolate liquor, but it was probably something else this also explains why dogs can eat it without getting sick.
I definitely have a thing for chocolate.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 16, 2008)

Dark > White > Milk.
I like chocolate in general, and I'm not too fussy. (You tend not to be when you barely eat at all) But Dark is my preferred chocolate. ^^


----------



## spaekle (Dec 16, 2008)

(Where the hell did my post go? Did I accidentally delete it?)

I like dark chocolate, but I can only handle so dark. My friend game me some 70% dark chocolate once, and it was so bitter I could hardly see the point of having it as a dessert.

Milk chocolate is good, and it's something I'm always sure to like. :V

White chocolate? It's not even chocolate. How lame.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 16, 2008)

I love all three far, far too much <3

I went for Milk>White>Dark, but that's only because I can eat more milk before I feel ill, and more white than dark X)


----------



## ZimD (Dec 16, 2008)

White > Milk > Dark for me


----------



## Zeph (Dec 16, 2008)

shiny jiggly said:


> I found that out in a book. It isn't chocolate because it doesn't have the special ingredient that makes it chocolate. I forgot what it was. I think it could of been chocolate liquor, but it was probably something else this also explains why dogs can eat it without getting sick.
> I definitely have a thing for chocolate.


It doesn't have cocoa solids.

But it still tastes better than both milk and dark


----------



## ~JV~ (Dec 16, 2008)

white>milk>dark for sure =0


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 16, 2008)

Dark > Milk > White 

I dunno, It's maybe because I like it sweet, but not too sweet, and the kind  of dark that I get is just that.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 16, 2008)

Milk > White > Dark

I had this Fairtrade dark once. I had to drink like half a carton of Fairtrade orange juice and copious amounts Fairtrade rice cakes to get the taste out. It was a Fairtrade Trade Fair.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 17, 2008)

My opinion is Dark > Milk > White. :D


----------



## Zuu (Dec 17, 2008)

Milk > Dark > White

though some days it's Dark > Milk

I hate white though :|


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 23, 2008)

White chocolate makes my sick. I like dark and milk though. Not stupidly dark though.


----------



## H-land (Dec 23, 2008)

I despise dark chocolate.
Milk>White>Dark.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Dec 23, 2008)

As long as it's chocolate, I love it!

CHOCOLATE!!1111


----------



## Squirrel (Dec 23, 2008)

White > Milk > Dark

I can't stand dark chocolate. It's too bitter for my taste. I prefer foods that're 'sickly sweet.'


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 23, 2008)

Extra dark > Ordinary dark > milk > white > way too dark

Darkest I like is 70% cacao. My dad and a friend of mine can somehow enjoy up to 99%, but anything beyond 70% is too bitter for me.


----------



## Colossal (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't really see the appeal in chocolate, I tried white once and it was acceptable.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 23, 2008)

White > Milk > Dark

Hate dark, won't eat it if I can avoid it.
Milk is alright; I like it.
White is divine <3


----------



## Zeph (Dec 23, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> Hate dark, won't eat it if I can avoid it.
> Milk is alright; I like it.
> White is divine <3


E-hi-5!

Or not.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Dark chocolate makes me mouthgasum. Milk chocolate is nummy. White chocolate is vomit...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 25, 2008)

Technically, white chocolate isn't really chocolate. But, putting that fact aside... 

Dark>Milk>White

White is icky.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 25, 2008)

Milk > White > Dark

Dark is usually too bitter for my tastes. :< I adore milk and white almost equally, though.


----------



## @lex (Dec 25, 2008)

Proper white chocolate is nice, but I have it so rarely I can't put it above dark...

Milk chocolate is love.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 28, 2008)

Milk > Dark > White

White chocolate isn't chocolate. o.O It's essentially vegetable gum, fat and sugar; it doesn't contain cocoa. 
I have to have dark chocolate with something otherwise I won't like it.


----------



## Foxsundance (Dec 28, 2008)

Milk > White > Dark

Milk was the first type I ever ate, it's pretty much perfection in sweet form to me. White is meh, I don't like it too much but I'll have it every once in a while.  More than a little bit makes me feel sick, though. And dark...my arch-sweet-enemy, dark chocolate. As far as I'm concerned, dark chocolate is horrible. This may be due to milk chocolate being pretty much the only chocolate I ever ate for a while in my younger days, but I have this notion that chocolate and things that contain it should be sweet. Dark chocolate is not. I hate the taste D:


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 29, 2008)

Milk>White>Dark
I like them all but milk owns all


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 29, 2008)

All chocolate is good, but...
Dark>white>milk
Dark is awesome.
Milk is too plain.
White can sometimes be bad, but normaly, it's good.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 30, 2008)

The only Dark chocolate we have is 77%, for my sister. I hate the stuff. Anyway, it basically the same between White and Milk.

White > Milk > Dark


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Dec 30, 2008)

White > Milk > Dark.

I don't really like plain dark chocolate. I'll eat Cherry Ripes, but it's only because it has cherry and coconut too, not just dark choclate.

I absolutely hate 100% dark chocolate. I ate it in front of the whole grade and few teachers earlier this year. My mouth tasted like dirt the whole day. People kept asking if it tasted nice. Especially this guy who likes me. he took it overboard.

I'll stop talking now.


----------



## Exdeath (Dec 30, 2008)

Milk>White>Dark.

I like white and milk chocolate equally, but I can't stand dark chocolate on the best of days; it's too bitter for me. I usually just trade for some milk chocolate or give it away when I get the chance.


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 30, 2008)

I love dark chocolate, especially when infused with mint or orange


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 30, 2008)

Aaw, a lot of white hate. White is my favorite. xD
White > Milk > Dark (Unless if it's 60%. Then it's tied with milk.)


----------



## Mirry (Dec 31, 2008)

Dark > White > Milk

Dark chocolate is the best, so yummy. :D White is also quite good. There's nothing wrong with milk chocolate, but there's no way it can compare to white or dark.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to hate dark chocolate, but then I ate some that had just recently come out of the factory rather than the junk that's been sitting on the shelves for months before you get it... and it was actually really good.  So I guess my favorite is dark chocolate, but only if it's _good_ dark chocolate that hasn't been sitting on a shelf for months.

The other two are okay in small amounts (I'd rather have other food with chocolate in/on it, instead of just a giant block of chocolate.)

But I don't really eat much chocolate anyway.  I can't, actually... after more than half a candy bar's worth, it's almost like I can _feel_ my teeth weakening, and that feeling makes me really not want to eat any more chocolate for a while.


----------



## T-man (Jan 3, 2009)

White > Milk > Dark


Dark tastes like someone tried to make a 'sour' chocolate and fail horridly. 

:<


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 4, 2009)

Dark>Milk>White. Dark is good even with no sugar! :D milk is good too, but when I eat it I can't stop! D: And there is no such thing as 'white chocolate', because chocolate has cocoa in it, white dose not, and white is gross :P.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 4, 2009)

Dark > White > Milk.

Milk is too common, I like other stuff :c


----------



## Minish (Jan 4, 2009)

White > Dark > Milk

Wow, that's the minority.
White is the best~ I don't mind milk too much but it just doesn't fill my tastebuds with glee like white does. It's too plain.

I don't eat chocolate much anyway, I think the only time I actually have any at all is at Christmas and even then, not much. xD


----------

